# Anybody got pix of their homemade paint booths?



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Anyone got pix of their homemade paint booths?
lighting, fans, filters, etc..?


----------



## 2Hyper (Apr 21, 2006)

I don't have a picture but my brother and i made a frame out of 1x2's and stapled 3 mil plastic around it. We made a filter frame and filled it with filters used from your home heating/air conditioner systems, good ones really do a good job. Used a big house hold room fan to move air. Worked REALLY well......


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

...with painted plastic......


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

without paint........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

my squirrel cage fan.........

i am going to start using these i just picked up about 5 or 6 of these BIG ones


they push more air than box fans and are alot more safe


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i made mine out of pvc tubing.........

so far i spent $100 on the tubing.......

i will need to get some more tubes to brace it better for outside use :biggrin:

sort of x off the sides


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

thanks for the pictures.. seems like it would work pretty well.

Anyone else?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

yeah it works decent.....


i've seen some on different websites where they fabricated a shower curtain type to the ceiling..........


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Do you just have overhead lighting and those on the stands for the corners?


----------



## ohioratrodder (Mar 4, 2004)

i will have one soon and post up pics


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

when the paint sticks to the plastic, and then flakes off, you run the chance of that shit getting into your wet paint... ask me how I found that out :angry:


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@May 27 2006, 12:25 PM~5505667
> *when the paint sticks to the plastic, and then flakes off, you run the chance of that shit getting into your wet paint...  ask me how I found that out  :angry:
> *



try the cheap shower curtains with hooks on em....replace them once in a while.... :biggrin:


----------



## esty (Nov 20, 2005)

my husband & i actually built a booth on the side of our barn....i use a "whole house" or a "squirrel cage" fan with a/c filters for ventilation....


















i made small doors in the floor so i can wet things down and hose the place out thru the floor


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks for the info and pix.

What size are those squirrel cage fans and where is a good place to find used ones?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

finished product


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@May 27 2006, 10:25 AM~5505667
> *when the paint sticks to the plastic, and then flakes off, you run the chance of that shit getting into your wet paint...  ask me how I found that out  :angry:
> *


always change out your plastic, stuff is cheap anyways, i had a small mishap myself, just a pair of uppers tho so it was no biggie


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

real nice results!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

wonderful topic let us share all these tricks im very interested!!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=217639


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

thanks for the link


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

I'll follow too


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

booths are overated


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

so what do you use then?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@May 31 2006, 03:12 PM~5528327
> *so what do you use then?
> *


garage....outside :0 :0 :0


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 31 2006, 04:13 PM~5528333
> *garage....outside :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: yes sir,nah i step my game up now.i enclosed my garage good :biggrin: and added some exhaust fans


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 27 2006, 11:27 PM~5507474
> *Thanks for the info and pix.
> 
> What size are those squirrel cage fans and where is a good place to find used ones?
> *


Hey Ryan, check ebay for those fans, they are all over the place, cheap, and alot of times you can find a complete lot of them through some surplus auctions. I've seen auctions for 8-12 of them at a time, perfect matching units too.   



You can also seach the web for surplus auctions and find many of them cheap, they work too, Fema and other federal aid agencies use them for drying out flooded houses and businesses, sometimes they sell them rather than store them, its cost less to buy new ones and sell off the old ones, than to store them until they are needed.


but that should help you in your searches.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks for the good info man!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i think it's 3m that makes a good plastic that can take multiple coats of paint and resist flaking. Might be a good thing to use for this.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

I know what you are talking about.. thanks for the idea!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 3 2006, 03:20 PM~5545620
> *I know what you are talking about.. thanks for the idea!
> *


yea, i see house painters using it all the time, seems to work fine for them.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Excellent ! 

Any other ideas or photos will be appreciated!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdown64ss (Feb 10, 2002)

nice topic, i dont even cover the walls i just sweep up the floor and put plastic over the other cars in my garage and wet the floor and walls 4 less dust and i just spray them down again when im done and the walls r still white. i useto not have any good lights but i got some cheap heat lamps that make it alot easier to see what your doing and you can bake small panels....no fans or downdraft yet but next time i paint something big im going to rig up some fans with air duct filters on them and have one to let filtered air in and one to fan filtered air downward on the car then another one without a filter to send the paint vapors out...but all u really need 2 get a good paint job in your garage is bright light 2 see how the paints laying down, compressor, and spray gun


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdown64ss_@Jun 5 2006, 05:32 AM~5552087
> *nice topic, i dont even cover the walls i just sweep up the floor and put plastic over the other cars in my garage and wet the floor and walls 4 less dust and i just spray them down again when im done and the walls r still white. i useto not have any good lights but i got some cheap heat lamps that make it alot easier to see what your doing and you can bake small panels....no fans or downdraft yet but next time i paint something big im going to rig up some fans with air duct filters on them and have one to let filtered air in and one to fan filtered air downward on the car then another one without a filter to send the paint vapors out...but all u really need 2 get a good paint job in your garage is bright light 2 see how the paints laying down, compressor, and spray gun
> *




amen, this is key........


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

bump..


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

heres a pic of my paint booth i built, I was still in the process when I took the pic, I still had to put the top on it and front, I spent a total 30 bucks got the wood from lowes and the plastic sheeting from walmart, took 2 box fans got a pair of cheap furnace filters and there you go, maybe not the best but it worked pretty good


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

wut to do in case u have no windows in the garage???( as far as ventilation)


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 24 2006, 09:00 AM~5831727
> *
> *



^^^ ???


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jose cuervo_@Jul 24 2006, 07:57 AM~5831673
> *wut to do in  case u have no windows in the garage???( as far as ventilation)
> *


our windows didnt open so i cut holes, and knock a hole in the front door to, filters all the way round


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

I left my windows closed and wore a mask , after I was done i got the hell out


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

^ Thats bad. The overspray has no where to go but to your car and floor.
You keep a constant air flow so flumes and shit can flow the hell out of there


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bishop_@Jul 24 2006, 02:24 PM~5833239
> *^ Thats bad. The overspray has no where to go but to your car and floor.
> You keep a constant air flow so flumes and shit can flow the hell out of there
> *


I dint wanna take the chance and and my neighbors complaining, next time im renting a booth


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

Neighbors, I pretty much got coo with all mine(by fixing their cars of course) If they don't complain, I don't throw rocks at their windows


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

Well this is the second paint job on the truck , first time came out good, , but I ended up changing my mind and did a 2 tone, my first time LOL came out great, first paintjob, i used my lvlp, overspray was there but not bad.. then I used the hf gun omg the overspray was everywhere, looked like my garage caught fire, now the second paintjob since my compressor broke, I bought a turbine, and thats what I used for this paintjob, hardly anyoverspray at all, the next car I do which will be in bout a week or so, I may still get a booth if i can find it, or use my freinds garage out in the country


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

You used an Astro Evo LVLP? How is it? Is it worth it,or just like a hvlp


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

uses a little bit less air, really cant tell the difference just a little bit less overspray


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:0 Not to "throw rocks" at anyone's windows,but using "house fans" has a downside.I know you cats r just trying to save some money,but the "ideal" fans will be "explosion-proof" ones,that are used by lots of painters & shops.The motors are fully encased,and will not produce open arcing or sparks,which can ignite flammable vapors...... :biggrin: Hope this help some of you....


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

the filters reduce a drastic amount of fumes. Hell I never heard or saw this happen before, but nice to know


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

everybody talks about houses and garages exploding , where is this happening at, not saying it cant, just havent seen it I guess. Im sure it can happen, any links to news storys ?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theride87_@Jul 24 2006, 01:20 PM~5833215
> *I left my windows closed and wore a mask , after I was done i got the hell out
> *


thats bad bro, u need fresh air for shure, for your health and the quality of the paint job, fuck the neighbors, they can deal with it for a few hours, just put up some filters and its all good


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 24 2006, 05:29 PM~5834465
> *thats bad bro, u need fresh air for shure, for your health and the quality of the paint job, fuck the neighbors, they can deal with it for a few hours, just put up some filters and its all good
> *


Thanx,, yeah I was kinda high that day after words, kinda got light headed, worst part is i couldnt get the dried paint out of my nose, probably knocked 5 yrs off my life


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

what type of respirator do you have then


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

I have a binks respirator


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

may wanna upgrade to a full cage air respirator. from 300-800 bucks or for free if you pocket one at a low security hobby shop


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

I dont think I had it tight enough


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theride87_@Jul 24 2006, 04:38 PM~5834511
> *Thanx,, yeah I was kinda high that day after words, kinda got light headed, worst part is i couldnt get the dried paint out of my nose, probably knocked 5 yrs off my life
> *


thats a possibilty, the hardners are really bad, like syanide, its really poiten too, it can even enter your system thru your skin pores, just something to think about for the next time


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

as far as the filters go, window, filter, then the fan??? my ? is do u sandwich the filter in the middle of the fan & window???


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

heres my booth ,its just a summer tent with a electric fan in 1 end going outside and a heater in the other end


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

that looks like a both your in


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 27 2006, 11:28 PM~5507809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey man thats my garage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you cut my doors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ah man!

j/k i'm gettin ready to use it again it works really well but i'm goin to add 2 more fans on the top of each door.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 26 2006, 06:55 PM~5849185
> *hey man thats my garage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  you cut my doors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ah man!
> 
> j/k  i'm gettin ready to use it again it works really well but i'm goin to add 2 more fans on the top of each door.
> *


it worked great with just the 2fans and that hvlp gun


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 26 2006, 02:46 PM~5847784
> *heres my booth ,its just a summer tent with a electric fan in 1 end going outside and a heater in the other end
> 
> 
> ...


where did you buy the tent from?


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Heres my homemade paint booth...











J/K I wish this bitch is bad ass...... :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadyRidah_@Jul 29 2006, 02:05 AM~5863379
> *where did you buy the tent from?
> *


ebay cost me $170 roughly


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 29 2006, 03:17 PM~5865513
> *ebay cost me $170 roughly
> *


  Thanks!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 30 2006, 12:17 AM~5865513
> *ebay cost me $170 roughly
> *





what's the size of this dimensions etc. 

nice man


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:0 NO<not saying houses exploding,homie,but the paint vapors are like a mist in the air and can ignite if not ventilated or filtered out like someone else says....some people may have a hot water heater in their garage...definitely NOT the garage you wanna paint in.....those fans will work for the average homie who just painting 1 or 2 cars every now and then,but not for someone who paint on a regular basis...(more than 4 cars a month)


> _Originally posted by theride87_@Jul 24 2006, 05:25 PM~5834451
> *everybody talks about houses and garages exploding , where is this happening at, not saying it cant, just havent seen it I guess. Im sure it can happen, any links to news storys ?
> *


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

i usaly hang tarps on my grage roof on all 4 sides then make a hole in the tarp by the door and put a fan on it


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@Jul 31 2006, 06:03 PM~5878116
> *i usaly hang tarps on my grage roof on all 4 sides then make a hole in the tarp by the door and put a fan on it
> *


That's how I've been doing mine.


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadyRidah_@Aug 1 2006, 05:31 PM~5884464
> *That's how I've been doing mine.
> *


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

quickie booth.........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

nice and holy fuck who's shop is that......i'm jealous...need a new club member :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

i havent done this yet but i got this tip from a guy who has been painting for almost 30 years...he does clean ass work and knows his shit

build your tent (pvc, pitch tent, whatever)....put plastic down on the ground and pull the car in, jack the car up so it is atleast 16''s off the ground at the rocker panels, take a bunch of old blankets and lay them out covering the whole ground, put your filters in just above ground level in the front and keep your fans at ground level in the back, soak those blankets so they are soggy wet and puddles are all throughout

the purpose is to keep all the air flowing under the vehicle so all dust is pulled underneath and through or gets trapped on the blankets...he started out doing work for himself years ago doing that before he owned a shop


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: good info


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Aug 22 2006, 05:04 PM~6016922
> *i havent done this yet but i got this tip from a guy who has been painting for almost 30 years...he does clean ass work and knows his shit
> 
> build your tent (pvc, pitch tent, whatever)....put plastic down on the ground and pull the car in, jack the car up so it is atleast 16''s off the ground at the rocker panels, take a bunch of old blankets and lay them out covering the whole ground, put your filters in just above ground level in the front and keep your fans at ground level in the back, soak those blankets so they are soggy wet and puddles are all throughout
> ...






sweet i'm gonna try this next time i spray


----------



## fleetwoodmack (Apr 29, 2004)

use a roller, alot less overspray,and if your real careful you dont even have to mask


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

hmm never thought of that! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodmack_@Aug 28 2006, 12:33 AM~6056333
> *use a roller, alot less overspray,and if your real careful you dont even have to mask
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lil6yplayboy (Nov 16, 2001)

Hang visqueen spray water on the floor open garage door 1 foot, have at it....

I have done 4 cars this way, no problems yet....



















pic


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

does anyone not know that moisture is the enemy......wet the floor and it evaperates right up past the painted car.....not good!.....i would always do a sheet of plastic on the floor over wetting it

now if your out side with no enclosure i would wet the area slightly
but i love seeing backyard painterz work


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Has anyone ever heard of an anti-dust spray? They were using it on a TV show, spraying it in the actual paint booth. I remember using it several years ago at a shop i worked at, but i have no idea where to get it at. Works good and better than water.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

maybe an anti static spray would be the same thing?...........ive always hung a piece of chain from the body to the ground to reduce static electricity, therfore dust wont be attracted to the body,any one else ever done this?


----------



## impacadd (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 24 2006, 07:50 AM~5486150
> *i made mine out of pvc tubing.........
> 
> so far i spent $100 on the tubing.......
> ...


c 
can you show me better pictures of how the squirl fan is instal and ran...i am tryiing to rig my shop......thatnks


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Sep 3 2006, 05:49 PM~6097067
> *maybe an anti static spray would be the same thing?...........ive always hung a piece of chain from the body to the ground to reduce static electricity, therfore dust wont be attracted to the body,any one else ever done this?
> *


i was wondering the same thing down south if you wet the floors and have one of those 90% humidity days your paint job is screwed. i have epoxy paint coated my entire garage. wash it down before i paint. i also dont do body work and primer in the same place i paint. 
i have used the chain and disconnected the battery technique. recently i purchased this H&S static Kleen.
works just as well.
http://www.autobodytoolmart.net/search.asp...SearchTerm=3490


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impacadd_@Dec 28 2006, 03:42 PM~6842258
> *c
> can you show me better pictures of how the squirl fan is instal and ran...i am tryiing to rig my shop......thatnks
> *




i just cut out a square in the plastic.....put the squirrel cage fan in the back and a good furnace filter in the front........


make sure you get a good filter those cheap ones will kill your paint job shit will be flying everywhere these squirrel fans are no joke they move ALOT of air fast


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Sep 3 2006, 05:49 PM~6097067
> *maybe an anti static spray would be the same thing?...........ive always hung a piece of chain from the body to the ground to reduce static electricity, therfore dust wont be attracted to the body,any one else ever done this?
> *


this shop i was at sprayed something like that on the floors and walls of the booth, i have no clue what it was, i just know that it wasnt strait water


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

IM SHIT OUT OF LUCK EVERY TIME I PAINT NO MAER HOW GOOD I SEAL MY GARAGE IT COMES IN THE HOUSE AND MY WIFE BITCH'S. MY GARAGE IS CONECTED TO MY HOUSE. I WILL CRACK THE DOOR AND PUT 2 FANS IN THE WINDOWS IN THE GARAGE AND STILL COMES IN


----------



## flynbrian (Sep 19, 2006)

Give the wife $50 bucks next time and tell her to go shoppin. Or out to eat with a girlfriend....

I dont have a wife anymore so I aint gotta worry about shit.

I have a concrete block garage and all I do is wash it out with the pressure washer a day before and crack the doors so a breeze blows through....and make sure to paint during the low bug time of year...And early mornings are good as the air seems cleaner and less dusty.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Jan 2 2007, 03:16 AM~6878462
> *IM SHIT OUT OF LUCK EVERY TIME I PAINT NO MAER HOW GOOD I SEAL MY GARAGE IT COMES IN THE HOUSE AND MY WIFE BITCH'S. MY GARAGE IS CONECTED TO MY HOUSE. I WILL CRACK THE DOOR AND PUT 2 FANS IN THE WINDOWS IN THE GARAGE AND STILL COMES  IN
> *




did you ever try squirrel cage fans? they move air like you wouldn't believe

there are alot of ways to keep paint fumes away......do you spray with an hvlp or what?

what type of fans? 

do you use filters? good ones? 

do you wet the floor down?

do you seal the door with plastic TIGHT?

do you build a booth before you spray?

maybe we can help you somehow it sucks to not be able to paint it would drive me crazy


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

heres my state of the art booth


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

another pic


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 5 2007, 03:42 AM~6908382
> *did you ever try squirrel cage fans?    they move air like you wouldn't believe
> 
> there are alot of ways to keep paint fumes away......do you spray with an hvlp or what?
> ...


this would be the main thing


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

here is mine got about 900 in it


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

the blue 50 vert was sprayed in there


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:0 Some people have hot water heaters in their "attatched" garages.....not a good combination...paint+fumes+flame=BOOM!!!


> _Originally posted by theride87_@Jul 24 2006, 08:25 PM~5834451
> *everybody talks about houses and garages exploding , where is this happening at, not saying it cant, just havent seen it I guess. Im sure it can happen, any links to news storys ?
> *


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

got a questions guys my bitch nabours like to bitch about ever lttle thing, this time it was about fumes are there any filter that would filter this, is there any plastics that are better for holdin out fumes... furnes is in the garage so the smell likes to float up into the house which is a bitch ideas???


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jan 6 2007, 06:18 AM~6915773
> *got a questions guys my bitch nabours like to bitch about ever lttle thing, this time it was about fumes are there any filter that would filter this, is there any plastics that are better for holdin out fumes... furnes is in the garage so the smell likes to float up into the house which is a bitch ideas???
> *





i would suggest filtering it with professional filters and then pump that air into a oildrum filled with water, to take out all the odors


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jan 6 2007, 10:42 AM~6918731
> *i would suggest filtering it with professional filters and then pump that air into a oildrum filled with water, to take out all the odors
> *



Please explain.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Jan 6 2007, 06:30 PM~6918896
> *Please explain.
> *




theres not much to explain, instead of pumping the air through a filter and let it go, you pump it through a filter and then make it go into a tank with water or something....


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jan 6 2007, 06:18 AM~6915773
> *got a questions guys my bitch nabours like to bitch about ever lttle thing, this time it was about fumes are there any filter that would filter this, is there any plastics that are better for holdin out fumes... furnes is in the garage so the smell likes to float up into the house which is a bitch ideas???
> *




just vent the fumes out the roof


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

ttt for 09'


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jan 5 2007, 10:49 PM~6915132
> *:0 Some people have hot water heaters in their "attatched" garages.....not a good combination...paint+fumes+flame=BOOM!!!
> *


most are heated electrically


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 26 2006, 03:46 PM~5847784
> *heres my booth ,its just a summer tent with a electric fan in 1 end going outside and a heater in the other end
> 
> 
> ...


i have did this too it works ... :thumbsup:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

My ghetto booth...I was really going to make a real booth out of my car port but i got stopped by code enforcement because my ass hole neighbor called on me. So now they get to deal with my ghetto looking shit instead of a nice inclosed booth.


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

HERE'S WHAT I USE


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Jan 17 2009, 04:09 AM~12728091
> *HERE'S WHAT I USE
> 
> 
> ...



could you give more details on the lights in this booth???

how many total??? watts of each bulb?? thanks


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 21 2009, 09:22 AM~12770041
> *could you give more details on the lights in this booth???
> 
> how many total???    watts of each bulb??    thanks
> *


8' FLOURESCENT LIGHTS. 2 BULBS PER FIXTURE. 60 WATTS PER BULB. 8 FIXTURES. AND 1 400 WATT METAL HALIDE FIXTURE IN THE CENTER. LOTS OF LIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## GREYTREY (Jan 22, 2008)

you can spray an awesome paint job in any shop as long as you have some decent air flow wet down your floors just spray base clear color sand if you get any dust and you can sand out almost anything in your clear a booth is kinda pointless to spray a car here and there ive seen paint jobs sprayed outside and they look better than some booth sprayed shit its about knowing how to fix little impefections peace


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Jan 27 2009, 11:27 PM~12833597
> * ive seen paint jobs sprayed outside and they look better than some booth sprayed shit its about knowing how to fix little impefections *


  its where i started 10 years ago......


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Jan 27 2009, 08:27 PM~12833597
> *you can spray an awesome paint job in any shop as long as you have some decent air flow wet down your floors just spray base clear color sand if you get any dust and you can sand out almost anything in your clear a booth is kinda pointless to spray a car here and there ive seen paint jobs sprayed outside and they look better than some booth sprayed shit its about knowing how to fix little impefections peace
> *


a booth and a shop dont mean shit. Ive seen work in garage smoke work from a full time painter at a shop. A PAINTER IS ONLY AS GOOD AS HIS BUFFER


----------



## sypher (Jan 25, 2009)

ttt


----------



## sypher (Jan 25, 2009)

ttt


----------



## usedcarguy (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Jan 28 2009, 04:12 PM~12838656
> *a booth and a shop dont mean shit. Ive seen work in garage smoke work from a full time painter at a shop. A PAINTER IS ONLY AS GOOD AS HIS BUFFER
> *



*Very true.*

When I was a painters helper. I would get stuck denibing and wetsanding and rub car all the time. I have taken some really bad paint jobs that should have be repaints and with some wetsanded and buffing them turned them around to be really nice jobs. And of course the painter would get the credit for a great paint job (only if people really knew what it looked like prior). If there is enough clear on the car it can be wetsanded flat and rubbed to a show car finish. And if there is too much clear that ran or sag it can also be razored out. 

*What makes a great painter is the abality to fix your own mistakes.* Do it enough and you will correct your self for making them as often. Esipcial if you hate wetsanding and rubbing like me. You may find it faster and easier. To maybe put a extra coat of clear with a lttle xtra reducer to help flow out and save time buffing. Or try to bury the dirt/dust nibs in the clear ratter than wetsanding them out latter.

I paint in a professional booth at work. I can come home and paint in the garage and get just as clean of a job than in a booth. Sometimes maybe even better.

My neighbor paints cars outside. I never tried this nor want to. To many of uncontrolable issues. (weather, wind, animals, leaves, flies, ect.)


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by usedcarguy_@Jan 28 2009, 10:07 PM~12844302
> *To maybe put a extra coat of clear with a lttle xtra reducer to help flow out and save time buffing. Or try to bury the dirt/dust nibs in the clear ratter than wetsanding them out latter.
> 
> I paint in a professional booth at work. I can come home and paint in the garage and get just as clean of a job than in a booth. Sometimes maybe even better.
> ...


MAKING IT FLOW OUT MORE IS JUST GONNA MAKE IT STICK OUT THAT MUCH MORE. WHAT GOOD IS BURYING THE TRASH IF IT'S ON A LIGHT COLORED CAR? YOU'RE STILL GONNA SEE IT. IT REALLY COMES DOWN TO THE PREP WORK. IF YOUR PREP WORK SUCKS.....YOUR PAINT JOB SUCKS.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Jan 28 2009, 04:12 PM~12838656
> *a booth and a shop dont mean shit. Ive seen work in garage smoke work from a full time painter at a shop. A PAINTER IS ONLY AS GOOD AS HIS BUFFER
> *


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

THIS IS HOW WE DO IT IN THE TRAILER PARK. ALL TRASH AND THE TRAILER!!!!


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Holy shit.... the blue would screw with my eyes...lol :0


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Feb 7 2009, 10:11 PM~12938036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Someone's been pulling on big boys' ears!!!! :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 8 2009, 06:14 PM~12943517
> *Someone's been pulling on big boys' ears!!!! :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## clownen (Nov 15, 2007)

it gonna be hard to paint the front


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

FRONT WAS ALREADY PRIMERED, JUST NEEDED TO SHOOT THE BACK HALF WHEN THESE PICS WERE TAKEN. WE DO WHAT WE GOTTA DO.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Feb 7 2009, 10:11 PM~12938036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR NOT KIDDING, THAT IS IN BETWEEN TO TRAILER HOMES :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

WE DID ALL THE BODY WORK, AND COMPLETE PREP FOR PAINT IN THAT DRIVEWAY. I GUESS I CANT REALLY CALL IT A "HOMEMADE PAINT BOOTH" BECAUSE WE DIDNT PAINT IN THERE, BUT WE SURE SPRAYED A HELL OF LOT OF PRIMER. WOULDNT RECOMEND THAT ANYONE ELSE DOES IT THAT WAY BUT IT WORKED FOR THIS PROJECT.


----------



## fatman88 (Oct 28, 2006)

I havent heard no one put up there paint booth like mine. but then again, it is, odd. i dont kno, but ive paintd about 5 cars, each time i changed the booth up. first i just shot it with no tarps, no water, just a plastik oldass box fan that doesnt look like it should work. real dirty job and stupid bugs. next i added some blue tarps to the roof, dirty still, then i added blue tarps to the walls, still dirty, then i wrappd painters (house) plastik everywhere and it workd ok. still kinda trashy. and so wen it was time to paint my dads car, we had a bunch of sheetrock, and a few budlights later, the sheetrock was on da roof and half ass hanging on the side(covering where all my tools an shelves are) workd pretty good! very little trash. very very little. im painting my buick this friday, same set up, but ima add a filter to the fan. sheetrock rocks! 

(please note:i got da sheetrock for free from my uncle. hell if i kno where he got it from.)


----------



## fatman88 (Oct 28, 2006)

heres the only pics i got that halfass show da boof


----------



## fatman88 (Oct 28, 2006)

sorry those pictures are huge.


----------



## fatman88 (Oct 28, 2006)

i got a question. the chain that you guys hang so the car doesnt accumalate static, do you guys just leave it hanging to the ground or attach it to like a batteries ground or what?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fatman88_@Feb 19 2009, 10:38 PM~13051359
> *i got a question. the chain that you guys hang so the car doesnt accumalate static, do you guys just leave it hanging to the ground or attach it to like a batteries ground or what?
> *




to the ground


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Jan 28 2009, 08:09 AM~12835182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 21 2009, 01:15 PM~13958961
> *
> *


 :uh: too bad they never completely finished it!! they've been using it no floor, unsealed.. oh well guess it's good enough


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

modes delete my topic

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=492275


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

are you guys useing the "explosion proof" lights or just the reg ones


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Aug 21 2009, 10:30 PM~14845232
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hows that work for ya


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

whats the best lights to use when trying to make a booth cant be having the fumes all in the house and shit


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Aug 21 2009, 10:30 PM~14845232
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is that a 10x20 canopy???im thinkin of getting one to paint my ride cuz i dont got a garage :angry:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

My little home made booth....


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## O.G. Bobby Johnson (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't have a pic but I've used a 10x20 tent and it worked fine.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G. Bobby Johnson_@Mar 19 2011, 10:12 PM~20131128
> *I don't have a pic but I've used a 10x20 tent and it worked fine.
> *


I tried spraying in my driveway  and that shit aint going to work. Even the slightest breeze causes debri in the paint


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

ill post some pix up this weekend should finally have mine almost done. hopefully


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

Ya post em up asap...what are you using for ventilation?and fans?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Sep 21 2010, 09:30 PM~18626152
> *My little home made booth....
> 
> 
> ...


thats where Im going to paint mine :naughty:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

i had bought an exhaust fan but i dont think its going to move air like i want so im going to get a squirell cage fan and hook it up to some ducting and use box fans behind filters blowing in with the squirell cage pulling out thru a filter as well.

just got the electric for all the lighting done today. gotta wire in the new compressor and finish plasticing off the frame n run some air lines n its ready to go, except for cleaning out the mess of random things in the middle of my "spray booth" lol fuckin motorcycle, 30" rims, speaker boxes, motor/trans, gotta find somewhere to put all this shit!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

sweet


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

the salsa ha, whats the color the fiero going


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)




----------

